# 아무렴



## oloekis

Hi guys, 


I found there is no distinct definition of "아무렴(that is short for 아무려면)" as in "아무렴 어때" or as in "아무렴 그것보다 어렵겠니", in Korean dictionary. 
As a native, I can freely use "아무렴", but now I am just trying to define it to make myself more clear.

"아무렴" originally is used to emphasize that something is so true, meaning "needless to say". It shows strong affirmation, according to dictionary. 
However, this definition seems to only work when it is used as an interjection. For example; 아무렴, 그렇고 말고. 
I don't see this definition of "아무렴" also fits with the sentences given above, i.e. "아무렴 어때" and "아무렴 그것보다 어렵겠니".

What do you think about it? And how would you define this, "아무렴", when it doesn't seem to refer to "strong affirmation"?

PS. 
I don't know how many people will see and learn something (if there is), in this thread, but for people who are learning Korean language in this forum, I hope you could use English as well if you were going to only use Korean language  

Thank you so much for your help!​


----------



## kenjoluma

http://article.joinsmsn.com/news/article/article.asp?ctg=20&total_id=2329126

You got confused with *two different words*. 

It is '아무럼 어때?', not '아무렴 어때'. It is derived from '아무러하다', which means "to be in a status which has no specific set-up" 

And 아무렴 comes from 아무려면, which you got right.


----------



## oloekis

Wow, I really didn't even know if I got confused! So it was different word, 감사합니다


----------

